# NEED: someone who knows Dr. Kimm



## zDom (Aug 3, 2009)

I am trying to put together a biography of Lee H. Park and need HELP.

Anyone there who personally knows Dr. Kimm and could possibly help me out?

Let me know - PLEASE.

Park was a remarkable martial artist who deserves to be remembered. I am hoping to put this biography together while it is still possible.

I doubt if there is any money to be made on this project, so I don't think I can offer any.

I CAN and WILL, however, give full credit in the finished project for all contributions.


----------



## Master K (Aug 4, 2009)

Are you referring to Dr. Kimm, He-Young?


----------



## miguksaram (Aug 5, 2009)

zDom said:


> I am trying to put together a biography of Lee H. Park and need HELP.
> 
> Anyone there who personally knows Dr. Kimm and could possibly help me out?
> 
> ...


 
Contact Grand Master JR West.  Here is is website:  http://www.hapkido.com/  He is close friends with GM Kimm


----------



## firerex (Aug 6, 2009)

you can also go to thealliance@itaonline.com  and ask if they have any way of contacting him


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 6, 2009)

Why don't you just call Dr. Kimm directly?  He lists his phone number on his website, and generally when you call the number he or his wife answers the phone.


----------



## zDom (Aug 6, 2009)

I will check out all those options: thanks, all.


----------

